# Casting for a Survivalist/Nature Expert/Adventurer/Outdoorsmen for new TV Series



## A_dundee

A multiple award winning Television Production Company in Los Angeles, who works with networks such as National Geographic, Discovery Networks, and History Channel, are currently casting for an Australian Explorer/Survivalist/Nature Expert/Adventurer/Outdoorsman to appear in a new Wildlife/Survival documentary-series being produced for a major cable network. 

We are searching for a character with big personality to show us survival skills and other interactions with wildlife. The show will focus on the challenges, conflicts, and joys of being a outdoor survivalist along with the educational side of teaching how to survive and interact in the wild. We want to highlight the tough aspects of outdoor survival, as well as share other daily adventures. The show would be in the likes of _The Crocodile Hunter, Survivor Man, or Man vs Wild_. 

We are looking for people who are currently residing in the United States.


----------

